

Healthcare: Why does America spend so much, for so little? - slykat
http://saikatbhadra.tumblr.com/post/59573622442/healthcare-why-does-america-spend-so-much-for-so

======
pwg
From the linked article:

> Once you start paying for costs from your wallet instead having a large
> employer shield you, you really feel the pain of healthcare pricing
> nightmares, like paying a 1000% markup on a generic Tylenol pill.

While not the only reason, this "shield" that most (i.e., those with
insurance) have between themselves and the actual price paid is part of the
reason for the out of control costs. The patient will care less about the cost
if "_the insurance is paying it_", and as long as the insurance company is
profitable, it will not care quite so much either because it is just shuffling
around "other peoples money".

